# Marriott 2022 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ (Oct 5, 2021)

_** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you! *_

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2021 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/22, and any changes throughout the year.

MF Related info:*

The *2021 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out. Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points =  $0.62796/Point =  $156.99/Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Points)* Post #36

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks *Post #3

$215 Owners and Select Members
$255 Executive and Presidential Members
$280 Chairman's Club Members
*No change from 2021

_*Asia Pacific Points *_Post #38

*International Owner Services Fee* Post #8

*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*

Spain VAT On Destination Club Dues - Post #3
Thai VAT On Phuket Beach Club MF's - Post #37


_*MVC Weeks*

*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Ocean Club *1BR - Post #9 and 1BR - Post #11
*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR - Post #10
*Barony Beach Club* Post #25
*Club Son Antem* 2BR and 3BR - Post #47
*Crystal Shores* 2BR Silver - Post #50
*Cypress Harbour* Sport - Post #16 and Sport - Post #39
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #28
*Desert Springs Villas II* Red - Post #14 and Blue - Post #40
*Fairway Villas* Post #2
*Grand Chateau* 2BR EOY - Post #4 and 3BR - Post #5
*Grande Ocean* Post #16 and Post #41
*Grande Vista* 2BR Plat - Post #15 and 2BR Gold - Post #17 and 2BR Gold - Post #19 and 2BR Plat and 3BR Plat - Post #29
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Plat - Post #18 and 2BR Gold - Post #20
*Harbour Point* Post #45
*Kauai Beach Club* 1BR - Post #12
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR EOY - Post #31
*Manor Club Sequel* 2BR - Post #23
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers (MM1)* 2BR and 3BR - Post #7 and 2BR EOY - Post #21
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing (MMO)* 1BR and 2BR - Post #7 and 2BR - Post #44
*MountainSide* 2BR - Post #33
*Newport Coast Villas* Post #49
*Ocean Pointe* 3BR Silver - Post #42 and 2BR Plat - Post #46
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Gold - Post #27
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #13
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #37
*Playa Andaluza* Silver Sea Front - Post #48
*Pulse at Custom House* 1BR - Post #15
*Shadow Ridge Villages* Post #30
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR PlatPlus Holiday Internal - Post #6 and 2BR External with Int'l Owner Service Fee and 3BR - Post #8
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #32
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #34
*Timber Lodge* 2BR Plat Ski - Post #22
*Waiohai Beach Club* EOY - Post #35 and EY - Post #43
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR - Post #24


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Oct 19, 2021)

*Marriott's Fairway Villas*
All 2BR


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2022 Property Tax Fee103.952022 Replacement Reserve387.582022 Operating Fee1099.49

2022 fees total: *$1,591.02* +$63.73 *(4.17%)*
2021 fees total: $1,527.29


----------



## bazzap (Oct 20, 2021)

Chairman’s Club Members Dues, as Spanish resort owners


----------



## bazzap (Oct 20, 2021)

Grand Chateau Platinum 2 Bed Lock Off (Every Other Year)
2.69% increase v $642.72


----------



## l0410z (Oct 20, 2021)

Grand Chateau Platinum  3 Bedroom  Lock Off  Annual.  
2022 -  $2011
2021 = $1957 
Increase 2.76 %


----------



## echino (Oct 26, 2021)

Marriott St. Kitts Beach Club
2br [PlatPlus Holiday, Internal <-- confirmed by OP]
2022 Operating Fee $1,236.91
2022 Property Tax Fee $14.81
2022 Replacement Reserve $624.46
2022 Total Amount Due *$1,876.18* (-$88.04, -4.48%)
2021 Total Amount Due $1,964.22
2020 Total Amount Due $1,964.55


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 26, 2021)

This was from the 2021 Owners Association Meeting, so no detail yet as in the billing statements, but these are the high level numbers for Maui Ocean Club. A 3.9% increase from 2021.

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 2022
1BR Original MOC: $2447.07
2BR Original MOC: $2691.86
2BR Lahaina/Napili: $3015.88
3BR Lahaina/Napili: $3618.90


----------



## bazzap (Oct 26, 2021)

echino said:


> Marriott St. Kitts Beach Club
> 2br [PlatPlus Holiday, Internal <-- confirmed by OP]
> 2022 Operating Fee $1,236.91
> 2022 Property Tax Fee $14.81
> ...


Very similar for our *2br (External)*
2022 Operating Fee $1,246.52
2022 Property Tax Fee $14.92
2022 Replacement Reserve $629.32
2022 Total Amount Due *$1,890.76 plus International Service Fee $34.50

3br $2,447.46 *(from Operating Budget)

_(Breakdown confirmed by OP. <--SueDonJ)_


----------



## billhall (Oct 27, 2021)

Resort Name.                Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  1 bedroom
Operating Fee.              n/a
Replacement Reserve.  n/a
Property Taxes              n/a
2022 TOTAL                     1387.22         (increase  2.985%)
Increase over 2021 MF’s:   $40.22        increase  2.985%


2021 Total -             1347.00               decrease 6.78%
2020 Total -             1445.03               decrease  3.45%
2019 Total -             1496.69

_*Moderator Note*: [KBC info deleted; updated in Post #12 below.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Oct 28, 2021)

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club*
2BR


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2022 Utilities254.192022 Replacement Reserve581.022022 Operating Fee1080.80

2022 fees total: *$1,916.01* +$61.86 *(%3.3363)*
2021 fees total: $1,854.15


----------



## qlaval (Oct 30, 2021)

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club*
1 Bedroom Annual

*2022: $1,387.22*

Increase of 2.985% 


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2022 Utilities141.372022 Replacement Reserve430.122022 Operating Fee815.73

*2021* was: *$1347.00* U: $138.89 R: $413.87 O: $794.24
*2020* was: *$1445.03* U: $153.57 R: $486.91 O: $804.55


----------



## billhall (Nov 1, 2021)

Resort Name. *Marriott Kauai Beach Club*. 1 bedroom EY.      Updated
AOAO Operating Fee                  359.77
AOAO  Replacement Reserve    297.63
Operating Fee                          1190.55
Replacement Reserve                262.68
Property Taxes                           149.39
2022 TOTAL $2259.62  (increase. 8.63% )
Increase over 2021 MF’s: $179.52 8.63%


2021 Total: $2080.10 (decrease .0017%)
2020 Total: $2083.59 (increase. 8.47% )
2019 Total: $1920.79


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 2, 2021)

*Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes
2BR*


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2022 Replacement Reserve402.392022 Operating Fee1070.87

*2022 fees total: $1,473.26 +$69.39 (+4.94277%)*
2021 fees total: $1,403.87
2020 fees total: $1,403.87


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 3, 2021)

Resort Name: Desert Springs Villas 2, 2BR, Red Season
Operating Fee: $908.76
Replacement Reserve: $473.51
Master Operating: $83.91
Master Reserve: $55.35
Property Taxes: Billed Separately
TOTAL: $1521.53
Increase/decrease over 2021 MF of $1483.36: 2.57%


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Nov 6, 2021)

Marriott Vacation Club Pulse® at Custom House, Boston, 1BR, Platinum
2022 Operating Fee - $1,588.56 
2022 Replacement Reserve - $448.44 
TOTAL - $2,037.00
Increase/decrease over 2021 MF of $1999.85: 1.86%


Marriott Grande Vista, 2BR, Platinum
2022 Operating Fee - $__________
2022 Replacement Reserve - $_______ 
TOTAL - $1,476.60
Increase/decrease over 2021 MF of $1476.00: Negligible%


----------



## aklausing (Nov 7, 2021)

*Grande Ocean Oceanside*
2022 Operating Fee: $1,099.47
2022 Property Tax Fee: $95.70
2022 Replacement Reserve: $424.97
2022 Total: $1,620.14
2021 Total: $1,549.55
Increase: 4.56%

*Cypress Harbour Sport Week*
2022 Total: $1,440.75
2021 Total: $1,407.38
Increase: 2.37%
Note: Detail breakdown for 2022 fees not yet available on my account for Cypress Harbour


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Nov 7, 2021)

BigDawgTUG said:


> ...
> 
> Marriott Grande Vista, 2BR, Platinum
> 2022 Operating Fee - $__________
> ...




Marriott Grande Vista, 2BR, Gold
TOTAL - $1,442
Increase/decrease over 2021 MF of $1441:  N/A


----------



## jwalk03 (Nov 8, 2021)

*Harbour Lake, 2BR, Plat*
2022 Total- $1572.28
2021 Total- $1525.68
Increase: $46.60 (2.96%)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 8, 2021)

*Grande Vista 2BR Gold*

2022 Total - $1,442.39
2021 Total - $1,441,12
Increase - $1.27 (0.09%) <<-- In Shock!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 8, 2021)

*Harbour Lake 2BR Gold*

2022 Total - $1,539.84
2021 Total - $1,485.14
Increase - $54.70 (3.68%)  <<-- In Shock!

_[*Moderator Note*: Posts merged.] <-- SueDonJ_

@gln60 - ….I cant use the words I’m thinking


----------



## echino (Nov 9, 2021)

Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Sequel - Lahaina / Napili
2br EOY (double amount for annual)

2022 AOAO Operating Fee $352.55
2022 AOAO Replacement Reserve $175.83
2022 Operating Fee $506.93
2022 Property Tax Fee $180.81
2022 Replacement Reserve $291.83
2022 Total Amount Due *$1,507.95* (+$56.58, +3.90%)
2021 Total Amount Due $1,451.37


----------



## tahoe (Nov 15, 2021)

Timber Lodge 2BR Platinum Ski
20212022Ratio
Condo Operating

 $     251.02

 $     285.19

1.136

Condo Reserve

 $        72.03

 $        87.95

1.221

Operating Fee

 $     783.75

 $     767.80

0.980

Replacement Reserve

 $     356.80

 $     387.75

1.087
Total
 $  1,463.60

 $  1,528.69

1.044


----------



## disneymom1 (Nov 16, 2021)

*MARRIOTT MANOR CLUB SEQUEL* (2 bedroom platinum)

2022 Operating Fee $1,171.18
2022 Replacement Reserve $315.71
2022 Property Taxes $68.11
*2022 TOTAL $1,555.00 (+$61  +3.7%)*
2021 TOTAL $1,494.00


----------



## samara64 (Nov 16, 2021)

*Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge*

2022 TOTAL $ 1347.53

2BR
2022 Operating Fee $1,002.37
2022 Replacement Reserve $345.16

_[Breakdown confirmed by OP] <--SueDonJ_


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2021)

*Barony Beach Club*

2022 Property Tax Fee $99.25
2022 Replacement Reserve $383.16
2022 Operating Fee $1,049.97
*Total $1,532.38 (+73.48)*

2021 Property Tax Fee $93.06
2021 Replacement Reserve $372.00
2021 Operating Fee $993.84
*Total $1,458.90 (No change from 2020)*


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2021)

*Moderator Notes:*

A reminder that this thread is intended only as a compilation of 2022 MF's. Related discussion can be found here: 2022 MF's Discussion Thread

Noted in the first post in this thread, _"Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out. Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link." _If you've posted only the total amounts due for your Weeks and want to help your fellow TUGgers by providing the breakdown, but your posts are now beyond the 48-hour edit window, you can send me a message (click on the envelope on the top right of this page) and I'll be happy to do the edits.

The MF's threads are used by many people for many reasons, and they're as helpful as they are because of all the contributions made by so many TUGgers. Thanks, all!


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Nov 20, 2021)

Marriott's Oceana Palms 2BR OceanFront Gold season

2022 Property Tax $217.82
2022 Operating Fee $1366.85
2022 Replacement Reserve $364.62

*2022 Total: $1949.29 3.1% Increase* (2021: $1891.37)

2021 Property Tax $231.72
2021 Operating Fee $1295.03
2021 Replacement Reserve $364.62

*2021 Total: $1891.37 .9% Increase *(2020: $1874.56)


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 20, 2021)

*Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I*
2022 Master Operating: $83.91
2022 Master Reserve: $55.35
2022 Operating Fee: $989.35
2022 Replacement Reserve: $582.58
2022 Total: $1,711.19

2021 Master Operating $77.24
2021 Master Reserve $62.02
2021 Operating Fee $ 968.29
2021 Replacement Reserve $560.17
2021 Total $1,667.72 

*2022 increase over 2021: $43.47, 2.6% increase*

Billed separately from the county for Property Tax. Yr 2022 $100.86 vs. Yr 2021 $99.96.


----------



## NboroGirl (Nov 20, 2021)

*Marriott Grande Vista 3BR Platinum*

FL Club Fee                  $     4.00
Operating Fee             $1242.90
Property Tax                $ 209.32
Replacement Reserve  $ 494.11
TOTAL                          $1950.33   Decrease of -$0.29 from last year

*Marriott Grande Vista 2BR Platinum*

FL Club Fee                  $     4.00
Operating Fee             $ 941.96
Property Tax                $ 156.16
Replacement Reserve  $ 374.50
TOTAL                          $1476.62   Decrease of -$0.16 from last year


----------



## Foggy1 (Nov 21, 2021)

*Marriott's Shadow Ridge Villas* 
2022 Master Operating:                  $21.39 
2022 Master Reserve:                        $7.32 
2022 Condo Reserve:                     $102.48 
2022 Condo Operating Fee:           $213.72 
2022 Replacement Reserve:           $356.43 
2022 Operating Fee:                      $983.44 
*2022 Total:                                   $1,684.78* 
    2021 Total             $1,608.59 
*2022 Increase =            4.74%* 

*2022 Property Tax                        $77.76 *
    2021 Property Tax     $75.50 
*2022 Increase =            2.99%*


----------



## echino (Nov 24, 2021)

Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club
2br EOY (double amount for annual)

2022 Operating Fee $858.59
2022 Property Tax Fee $112.59
2022 Replacement Reserve $302.77 
2022 Total Amount Due *$1,273.95* (+$36.48, +2.95%)
2021 Total Amount Due $1,237.47


----------



## paxlin (Nov 24, 2021)

Marriott Summit Watch
2br Platinum


2022 Property Tax Fee66.882022 Replacement Reserve421.772022 Operating Fee1296.37

2022 Total $1785.02 (+$51.64, +2.98%)
2021 Total $1733.38


----------



## Wahoo (Nov 29, 2021)

*Marriott's Mountainside - 2BR Platinum Annual*

2022 Operating Fee: $1023.51
2022 Replacement Reserve: $426.75
2022 Property Tax Fee: $61.95
*TOTAL: $1512.21*


3.2% Increase from 2021 ($1465.21)


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 29, 2021)

*SurfWatch 3BR*

2022 Property Tax Fee $105.14
2022 Replacement Reserve $398.43
2022 Operating Fee $1,313.86
*Total $1,817.43 (+92.20)*

2021 Property Tax Fee $98.16
2021 Replacement Reserve $375.88
2021 Operating Fee $1,251.19
*Total $1,725.23*


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 30, 2021)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 2BR* (EOY-Odd from our invoice)

2022 AOAO Operating Fee  $239.74 (x2 for annual=$479.48)
2022 AOAO Replacement Reserve $93.20 (x2 for annual=$186.40)
2022 Operating Fee $527.87 (x2 for annual=$1055.74)
2022 Property Tax Fee $86.11 (x2 for annual=$172.22)
2022 Replacement Reserve $176.97 (x2 for annual=$353.94)

*Total for EOY $1123.89* *(Annual=$2247.76 per budget)*

_2021 EOY $1122.55, annual $2245.08 (0.12% increase) essentially flat _


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 2, 2021)

*Destination Club points MF:*
2022 Operating Fee $0.62208 / point
2022 Property Tax Fee $0.00588 / point
*2022 Total $0.62796 / point*

2021 $0.61032 / point

*Increase: $0.01764 / point, 2.89% *


----------



## bazzap (Dec 2, 2021)

*Marriott Phuket Beach Club*

2022 Maintenance Fee Thai Baht 32783.82 (2021 - 34,509.30)
2022 Thai VAT Fee Thai Baht 2,294.87 (2021 - 2,415.65)
2022 Total Thai Baht 35,078.69 (2021 - 36,924.95)
*A Reduction of 5%*

And a very positive overall trend
2018 - THB 35,693 (+2.6%) 
2019 - THB 36,925 (+3.45%) 
2020 - THB 36,925 (0%) 
2021 - THB 36,925 (0%) 
2022 - THB 35,079 (-5%)


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Dec 2, 2021)

Asia Pacific points:

2021: .42550/point
2020: .42549/point

0% increase


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 2, 2021)

Marriott's Cypress Harbor- 2 Bedroom SPORT season
2021 $1,330.76   - Increase for 2022= $44.78 =   *+3.36% *



*
$1,375.54- Total Maint Fee 2022*  
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2022 Property Tax Fee2022-01-15104.672022 Replacement Reserve2022-01-15360.002022 Operating Fee2022-01-15910.87


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 2, 2021)

Marriott Desert Springs Villas II- 2 Bedroom Blue Season
 2021-  $1,483.26- 
Increase for 2022 = $38.17 = *+2.573%*


*$1,521.53- Total Maint Fee 2022 *  
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2022 Master Reserve2022-01-0255.352022 Master Operating2022-01-0283.912022 Replacement Reserve2022-01-02473.512022 Operating Fee2022-01-02908.76


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 2, 2021)

Marriott Grande Ocean- 2 bedroom Gold 
2021- $1,549.55
Increase for 2022= $ 70.59 = *+4.56%*


*$1,620.14- Total Maint Fee 2022*  
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2022 Property Tax Fee2022-01-1195.702022 Replacement Reserve2022-01-11424.972022 Operating Fee2022-01-111099.47


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 2, 2021)

Marriott Ocean Pointe- 3 bedroom Silver
2021- $2,160.22
Increase for 2022 = $105.12 = *+4.87%*


*$2,265.34- Total Maint Fee 2022*  
Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2022 Florida Club Fee2022-01-254.002022 Property Tax Fee2022-01-25176.022022 Replacement Reserve2022-01-25632.502022 Operating Fee2022-01-251452.82


----------



## brianfox (Dec 3, 2021)

*Marriott Waiohai [MAW] 2022 Fees 2BR EY [IV]*
2022 Operating Fee: $1535.21
2022 Property Tax Fee: $172.22
2022 Replacement Reserve: $540.33
*------------------------------------
Total [Ex-Club-Dues]: $2247.76*

2020: $2245.08
2021: $2245.08
2022: $2247.76
*DIFF: $2.68 LESS*


----------



## AlanAuerbach (Dec 6, 2021)

*MMO Marriott Maui Ocean Club, original towers, 2BR OF, EY*
(I saw the total above, but not the breakdown)

2022 AOAO Operating Fee $629.35
2022 AOAO Replacement Reserve $313.87 
2022 Operating Fee $904.92 
2022 Property Tax Fee $322.77 
2022 Replacement Reserve $520.95

*Total: $2691.86 *


----------



## rsackett (Dec 7, 2021)

*Harbour Point week 26*


Marriott's Harbour Point, 2 bedroom week 26
Operating Fee: ..................$956.53
Replacement Reserve: ...$423.26
Property Taxes: ...................$90.65
*TOTAL: .....................$1,470.44*
*Increase/decrease over 2021 MF's: $50.44 0r 3.56%*


----------



## kimbapooch (Dec 15, 2021)

*Marriott Ocean Pointe 2Br Platinum*


Operating Fee .....................$1207.53
Replacement Reserve .........$525.72
Property Taxes ....................$205.63
Florida Club Fee ..................$4.00
*TOTAL: *................................*$1942.88*
*Incr over 2021*($1860.39) = *$82.49 or 4.4%*


----------



## mogens.h1951 (Jan 3, 2022)

Club Son Antem, Mallorca 2BR 3BR. All Seasons

Total maintenance fee 2021 1,134.63 1,294.24
_________________________________________________________

Maintenance fee 2022:
Operational Costs 835.76 939.52
Reserve for Replacement 249.29 301.24 
Sub Total 1,085.05 1,240.76
15% Management fee 162.66 186.01

Total net maintenance fee 1,247.71 1,426.76 
10% Spanish VAT 124.77 142.68
Total maintenance Fee 1,372,48 1,569.44

Credit Note -208.22 -241.42

Actal Maintenance fee 1,164.26 1,328.02
_________________________________________________________

The actual maintenance fee to be paid was reduced by a credit note. 
A refund relating to the savings in the operating fund in 2020 due to the pandemic was issued to owners in good standing in 2020.

Change from 2021 to 2022 before credit note : 20.95% 
After credit note change from 2021 to 2022: 2,61%

Increase in ‘Reserve for Replacement’ from 2021 to 2022 is 77.98%


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

*************

Unfortunately the formatting was lost - the first figure is 2BR and the second is 3BR - hope it makes sense.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 3, 2022)

Resort Name: Playa Andaluza Silver Sea Front
Maintenance Fee: 1163.08 Euro
Property Taxes: 116.31 Euro
TOTAL: 1009.60 Euro
Increase/decrease over 2021 MF of 1157.84: -12.8%
Somewhat confusing though. You could say there was a 10.5% increase in MF. 4.38% of the increase was for Covid regulations which they expect relaxed in future years. 4.32% was an increase in the reserve fund and the rest just general inflation. However, they returned the surplus from 2020 which was 269.79 Euro mostly due to an average 28.5% occupancy. There reserve fund is under review and we'll see next year how that plays out, they may have over-estimated and there may be a refund there according to the GM. So, not really sure what to report!


----------



## DanCali (Jan 4, 2022)

*Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (2BR) 2022 MFs*

Condo Operating: $154.94
Condo Reserve: $73.04
Master Operating: $97.93
Master Reserve $81.72
Operating Fee: $685.33
Replacement Reserve: $340.09

Total 2022 MFs: $1433.05
(MFs do not include real estate taxes billed by county and based on purchase price)

2021 Total: $1372.40

*2022 vs 2021: 4.42% increase*


----------



## Zagrid094 (Jan 16, 2022)

*Marriott's Crystal Shores, 2BR GF Silver*

2022 Operating Fee $1,511.09
2022 Property Tax $ 20.71
2022 Replacement Reserve $ 456.68
2022 TOTAL $1,988.48 

*Increase of $56.73 from last year (2.93% increase)*


----------



## OutAndAbout (Dec 9, 2022)

Marriott's Canyon Villas At Desert Ridge
2022 Operating Fee $1,081.98
2022 Property Tax Fee $31.35
2022 Replacement Reserve $470.01
*2022 Total $1,583.34 (5% increase vs 2021)

2021 $1,508.93*


----------

